# I'm ready to shoot myself....



## juney4 (Nov 5, 2007)

:banghead: About a month and a half ago my wife's Dell finally fell apart for the last time (literally!) so we replaced it with a Lenovo Ideapad n580 with Win 8 already installed. So all she had to do was follow the on-screen instructions and we'd be in Jello. Well, for the first month we were. After that all we experience are crash after crash. Apps don't boot up and when they do they may take up to 20 minutes to show the opening screen then crash. And it's everything from email (Windows Live essentials) to internet explorer. This computer, which is only used for email and facebook and Tams 11 card games, is now practically useless. Myself, being only a master of Windows 3.1 and more or less just a user of win xp, vista, win7 ultimate, win 8 beat me hands down.
Can I reset this thing to factory defaults and start over? I haven't taken a look at this thing since we've had it so I don't know it's capabilities. Besides, my eyes, legs, fingers or brain just don't want to work for me anymore.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You can go to Settings, Change PC Settings, General and then scroll down to see the Refresh and Reset in Windows 8. Note that Reset will wipe _everything _ from the system that didn't come with Windows 8, and is essentially like doing a clean install. However, there may be drivers and other software on the laptop that this might mess up. Better to use the Lenovo factory reset option, instructions for which can probably be found in your manual.

Lenovo's Diagnose and Fix might be a better place to start for small problems.

Lenovo Support - Diagnose & Fix (US)


----------



## juney4 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info MPR! I'm going to read and try that as soon as I can and go from there. Hopefully I can get the manual to boot up and if not I'm sure I can find it online somewhere. I'll let you know how things turn out. Again, thank you very much!!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Lenovo Support - Guides & Manuals (US)


----------

